# Xorg will nicht auf Deutsch gehen.

## sewulba

Hallo Community.

Ich habe ein komplett neu aufgesetztes System hier. Läuft alles superklasse, aber mein X-Server will einfach die Tastatur nicht auf Deutsch machen.

Auszug aus meiner xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

EndSection
```

Hier noch ein kleiner Auszug aus Xorg.0.log:

```
[  8946.690] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PMU (/dev/input/event0)

[  8946.690] (**) PMU: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  8946.690] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PMU'

[  8946.690] (**) PMU: always reports core events

[  8946.690] (**) evdev: PMU: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  8946.690] (--) evdev: PMU: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[  8946.690] (--) evdev: PMU: Found keys

[  8946.690] (II) evdev: PMU: Configuring as keyboard

[  8946.690] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input0/event0"

[  8946.690] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PMU" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  8946.690] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  8946.690] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  8946.690] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
```

Wie bekomme ich ein deutsches Tasturlayout hin?

Sewulba

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo sewulba

Bei nutzung vom udev hotplugging ist

Section "InputDevice"

nicht passend, die gesamte Section wird so nicht verwendet werden.

Du suchst wahrscheinlich

Section "InputClass"

Schaue dazu am besten auch im Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

und ins

X Server Configuration HOWTO

----------

## sewulba

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo sewulba
> 
> Bei nutzung vom udev hotplugging ist
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

Okay. Hat funktioniert. Vielen dank. ServerLayout wird auch nicht mehr benötigt!

Gruss Sewulba   :Wink: 

----------

